# DIV + Hintergrund als Link



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (21. August 2003)

Hoi!

Ich habe auf einem meiner aktuellen Homepageprojekte ein PNG mit transparenz eingesetzt. Da dies vom IE6 nicht richtig unterstützt wird, habe ich einen  Workaround mittels Filter und DIV Bloackelementen benutzt. Ich lade das PNG also als Hintergund eines DIV Elementes. Nun soll dieses Bild als Link wirken. Grundsätzlich natürlich kein Problem, aber leider werden vom Bild nur die nicht transparenten Teile als Link interpretiert, dh nur dort wird der Pointer Cursor angezeigt und nur dort reagiert der Link auf einen Klick. Der Link soll jedoch im gesamten DIV Bereich wirken, nichtnur an den nicht-transparenten Teilen des PNG. Wie kann ich den gewünschten Effekt erzielen? Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert (Display: Block; Tabellen, etc) ohne es hinzubekommen.

Ich würde mich über Anregungen freuen!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## Fabian H (21. August 2003)

Vielleicht so:

```
<div onClick="window.location='gewuenschte.seite';" style="cursor:hand;">...</div>
```


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (21. August 2003)

Hoi!

Danke für die Antwort, aber nein, auch so reagiert das Cursor:Hand (genauso wie das OnClick) nur, wenn ich im Nicht Transparenten Bereich des PNG bin.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2003)

Was ist denn in dem Link drinnen?
Wenn das PNG der Hintergrund ist, kann darum ja kein Link sein ...wär mir zumindest neu,dass das geht.

Ne Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht nen Transparentes gif  ins <div> zu packen,dieses auf 100% des <div> zu strecken und den Link um das gif herum zu machen.


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (22. August 2003)

Hoi!

Hat mich ursprünglichj auch gewundert, dass das mit dem Link klappt, aber es geht tatsächlich (zumindest im IE6): Es wird zwar kein cursorointer gezeigt aber er reagiert beim klicken.
Das mit dem Pixel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt... werd das mal ausprobieren, wie das so wirkt.

Gruesse

...ooOOipOOoo..


----------

